# TifTuf



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

My tiftuf seems to keep foot tracks for around a day after mowing with my rotary mower. This picture is about 4 hours after mowing and you can clearly see the tracks. I'm mowing it at 1 1/8 which is the lowest setting on my Honda. It was sodded in August 2019. I'm watering 1" every 3rd day and mowing every 2 to 3 days. Any suggestions?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Out of curiosity, go out there with a ruler and measure that HOC.

Do you know for a fact you are getting an inch of water? If so, does it need 2" of irrigation a week on top of whatever rain you're getting?


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

I have measured with small containers and I'm getting an inch per 60 minutes of irrigation. I do need to go measure the HOC, but if I go
longer than 3 days without irrigation then I notice the blades shrivel and turn light green. It's been crazy hot this summer and the last measurable rain we had was 1.1" on June 9th. There have been some 108-110 degree days since then. Maybe I need to lower the blades by adding a spacer on my mower?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

1" in 60mins - double check that

My Tap does 2250 litres per hour that the tap is running.

My 6 heads all 360deg @ 10ltr per min flow @ 20mins put a measured 1/2" water down. I do that twice a week in the Aussie summer before dawn.

If it rains i dont water for 3 or 4 days after. Then assess if it needs water.

Just has 180mm in two days. Not watering for another two weeks. :no:


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank you! I'll measure and double check and get back with you.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Are you mowing in the morning or close to nighttime when the grass is wet or moist? I only mow around 3-4pm every day after all dew has dried up (some areas are shaded in the morning). Also mow tracks are normal; I have them as well. I think they look nice and give the "striped look."

You are probably watering too much IMO as well. TifTuf is a very drought resistant grass. Doesn't need more than 1" per week even in hot temperatures. You can do some quick research on it from the UGA folks. I also think it's better to space out my 1" of watering due to the clay soil we have here in SC...doesn't absorb water quickly.

Additionally, you should never use lowest setting your mower has as the maintenance height. You should "scalp" bermuda on the lowest setting your mower has ("notch #1") every season and then raise the mower up one notch ("notch #2") and that is your maintenance mowing height.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

I normally mow after work which is 5 to 6 in the vending and there's no dew or moisture then. It's normally 100+ degrees with 15-30% humidity. Should I hand water the dry spots between normal watering? And back off watering til the majority of the blades start to shrivel?


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

My lowest setting on the mower is 1 1/8"


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

WestTxtiftuf said:


> My lowest setting on the mower is 1 1/8"


Since you've already been mowing at the lowest setting, raise your mower up to setting 2 and mow at that height from now on.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

WestTxtiftuf said:


> I normally mow after work which is 5 to 6 in the vending and there's no dew or moisture then. It's normally 100+ degrees with 15-30% humidity. Should I hand water the dry spots between normal watering? And back off watering til the majority of the blades start to shrivel?


TifTuf is very drought resistant and shouldn't be shriveling. What you may be seeing is fungus from overwatering. Take some pictures and show us what you mean.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

You got it. I'll send some as soon as I see it start to shrivel and turn pale green. I have noticed that it happens during the hottest part of the day then by morning I can't see the spots where it happened.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

There's no dew on the grass in the pic?


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> There's no dew on the grass in the pic?


No the picture was taken around 8:30 pm. Dew isn't a normal deal in west Texas. Only after rains or times of higher humidity. It's bone dry


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@WestTxtiftuf have you done a soil test? If the grass is drying up after 3 days I am wondering what your K levels are. In previous years I had the same experience (3 days after water or rain). I was severely lacking potassium, this year I regularly apply K along with a wetting agent, and can now get 6-7 days between waterings. Not saying this is your issue, but something to look into.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> @WestTxtiftuf have you done a soil test? If the grass is drying up after 3 days I am wondering what your K levels are. In previous years I had the same experience (3 days after water or rain). I was severely lacking potassium, this year I regularly apply K along with a wetting agent, and can now get 6-7 days between waterings. Not saying this is your issue, but something to look into.


I haven't done a soil test but I will. Thanks for the info!


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Jeremy3292 said:


> WestTxtiftuf said:
> 
> 
> > I normally mow after work which is 5 to 6 in the vending and there's no dew or moisture then. It's normally 100+ degrees with 15-30% humidity. Should I hand water the dry spots between normal watering? And back off watering til the majority of the blades start to shrivel?
> ...










Pictures of the spots and close ups of actively growing spots and what I think are dry spots.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

WestTxtiftuf said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > WestTxtiftuf said:
> ...






This was watered yesterday morning. It's currently 105 with 20% humidity


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> Out of curiosity, go out there with a ruler and measure that HOC.
> 
> Do you know for a fact you are getting an inch of water? If so, does it need 2" of irrigation a week on top of whatever rain you're getting?





Just a touch taller than an inch and the other picture shows what I think is a dry spot but not sure at all. This was watered yesterday morning.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

That grass looks healthy to me in those pictures and it looks like what you are seeing is brown scalp marks from not raising the mower deck one rung above your scalp height.

To reiterate the point, you must have your maintenance HOC 1 rung higher on the mower than your scalp height. So if you have already been mowing on the lowest rung, bump it up one rung next you mow and continue mowing at that 2nd rung height.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Jeremy3292 said:


> That grass looks healthy to me in those pictures and it looks like what you are seeing is brown scalp marks from not raising the mower deck one rung above your scalp height.
> 
> To reiterate the point, you must have your maintenance HOC 1 rung higher on the mower than your scalp height. So if you have already been mowing on the lowest rung, bump it up one rung next you mow and continue mowing at that 2nd rung height.


Thank you for the help! I'll raise it up and see what happens


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@WestTxtiftuf I do think that you have some areas with drought stress. Check to see if water is penetrating those areas and that you are getting even coverage with your sprinkler system. You could also have buried gravel or debris in those areas that are hurting with moisture control. Raising the height of cut will help to avoid scalping as indicated, but will also help with drought tolerance due to a deeper root system.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

If you aren't already, I would water early morning so you have as long as possible for the water to soak in but designed to snag excess is baked off as the day warms up to reduce the chance for fungus.

When did you sharpen your mower blade last?


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> If you aren't already, I would water early morning so you have as long as possible for the water to soak in but designed to snag excess is baked off as the day warms up to reduce the chance for fungus.
> 
> When did you sharpen your mower blade last?


I'm watering early morning. Haven't sharpened them this season. I'll do that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Buffalolawny said:


> 1" in 60mins - double check that
> 
> My Tap does 2250 litres per hour that the tap is running.
> 
> ...


Ok I double checked the output and I'm putting down about 2900 gallons of water in an hour with 8 irritrol 550r rotors on 4300sq ft. I have a 3000 gallon holding tank feeding 8 rotors with 2HP pump via 2" PVC line. It's unorthodox but that's what I have to do with my small water wells. I haven't had the opportunity to check individual locations and if the water is being spread out evenly over the whole yard. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @WestTxtiftuf I do think that you have some areas with drought stress. Check to see if water is penetrating those areas and that you are getting even coverage with your sprinkler system. You could also have buried gravel or debris in those areas that are hurting with moisture control. Raising the height of cut will help to avoid scalping as indicated, but will also help with drought tolerance due to a deeper root system.


There's no buried debris as I hauled in the dirt myself to the yard but I did raise the height and it's already helping! Thanks for the help! Any issues aerating this late in the summer?


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Jeremy3292 said:


> WestTxtiftuf said:
> 
> 
> > My lowest setting on the mower is 1 1/8"
> ...


It's helped for sure. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Never mind. I didn't realize there were two pages of comments. Spammage already mentioned what I was gonna say. Beautiful property by the way.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Never mind. I didn't realize there were two pages of comments. Spammage already mentioned what I was gonna say. Beautiful property by the way.


Thank you


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

*Daily* ETo in West Central Texas (Abilene/San Angelo) is just under 1/2 an inch. I guess that's just a fancy way of saying it's hot as hell and probably drier than you think.

https://texaset.tamu.edu/DataSummary/Daily/155?daysInSummary=14

I'm east of you along the I35 corridor and I kinda gave up trying to keep mine out of drought dormancy this year. <4 inches of precipitation in 100 days on my property with no real end in sight. I'm kind of hoping that September and October this year will being some relief since our Bermuda doesn't generally go dormant until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

WestTxtiftuf said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @WestTxtiftuf I do think that you have some areas with drought stress. Check to see if water is penetrating those areas and that you are getting even coverage with your sprinkler system. You could also have buried gravel or debris in those areas that are hurting with moisture control. Raising the height of cut will help to avoid scalping as indicated, but will also help with drought tolerance due to a deeper root system.
> ...


Aerating during hot, dry conditions will likely only make your problems worse. I wouldn't think you need to aerate unless you had heavy equipment on the new soil and caused compaction. If you do want to aerate or think you should, then I would wait until the Spring so the temps won't be as extreme and you will hopefully be getting more rainfall. You will get better root development in the Spring naturally as well.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

WestTxtiftuf said:


> My tiftuf seems to keep foot tracks for around a day after mowing with my rotary mower. This picture is about 4 hours after mowing and you can clearly see the tracks. I'm mowing it at 1 1/8 which is the lowest setting on my Honda. It was sodded in August 2019. I'm watering 1" every 3rd day and mowing every 2 to 3 days. Any suggestions?


I was in your boat almost all summer when my reel mower was out of commission.

Honda HRX217 cut at 1.125 then had to go to 2" because of scalping issue.

See my pics https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=8574&start=20

Solution: Scalp to 0.50" and cut at 0.75 with my reel mower now that it's in service.

Did you level at all? I was suspecting part of the wheel track issue was I had leveled with sand last year and the repetitive weight of the mower was dispersing the sand. But I am also thinking its the nature of Bermuda as well.

Get down and look at your grass below the green you should see 3/4" of brown stem. I think we are compressing the stem and it's not fully bouncing back.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> WestTxtiftuf said:
> 
> 
> > My lowest setting on the mower is 1 1/8"
> ...


It will be worse. Trust me.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Wfrobinette said:


> WestTxtiftuf said:
> 
> 
> > My tiftuf seems to keep foot tracks for around a day after mowing with my rotary mower. This picture is about 4 hours after mowing and you can clearly see the tracks. I'm mowing it at 1 1/8 which is the lowest setting on my Honda. It was sodded in August 2019. I'm watering 1" every 3rd day and mowing every 2 to 3 days. Any suggestions?
> ...


I have leveled twice. First in May with sand. Second about 6 weeks ago with 50% topsoil, 25% sand and 25% compost. My scalping has improved each time. I pick a different angle to mow each time it just seems like the tracks stay around for a while. The county extension agent says I need to raise the HOC up high to help the roots reach deeper. She said to raise the height each month thru the summer. I'd prefer it shorter but can't justify the cost of a reel mower especially since Covid 🙄.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

WestTxtiftuf said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > WestTxtiftuf said:
> ...


I get you on the mower front. I think this is just going to be an issue when you have such a nice and thick taller stand of grass.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

rotolow said:


> *Daily* ETo in West Central Texas (Abilene/San Angelo) is just under 1/2 an inch. I guess that's just a fancy way of saying it's hot as hell and probably drier than you think.
> 
> https://texaset.tamu.edu/DataSummary/Daily/155?daysInSummary=14
> 
> I'm east of you along the I35 corridor and I kinda gave up trying to keep mine out of drought dormancy this year. <4 inches of precipitation in 100 days on my property with no real end in sight. I'm kind of hoping that September and October this year will being some relief since our Bermuda doesn't generally go dormant until after Thanksgiving.


Yes it's crazy hot/dry. It's a wonder anything grows out here.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

Wfrobinette said:


> WestTxtiftuf said:
> 
> 
> > Wfrobinette said:
> ...


May just have to settle for tracks til I can afford a reel mower.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

WestTxtiftuf said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > WestTxtiftuf said:
> ...


If I pull the canopy open there's only about 1/2" of green the rest is brown and it's plenty thick. In fact in some areas the granular fertilizer gets stuck in the canopy and doesn't make it to the soil. So I mulch til I can't find fertilizer suspended anymore.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Wfrobinette said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > WestTxtiftuf said:
> ...


Please explain. My TifTuf looks fantastic at 2" after my scalp at 1.5"...


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy3292 said:
> ...


The ruts and foot prints for a day or two. At least that was my experience on a sand leveled yard.


----------



## WestTxtiftuf (Aug 11, 2020)

WestTxtiftuf said:


> My tiftuf seems to keep foot tracks for around a day after mowing with my rotary mower. This picture is about 4 hours after mowing and you can clearly see the tracks. I'm mowing it at 1 1/8 which is the lowest setting on my Honda. It was sodded in August 2019. I'm watering 1" every 3rd day and mowing every 2 to 3 days. Any suggestions?



Raised the height up one notch (To approx 1 3/4") and went from watering every other day to every 5 or 6 days. It seems to be a deeper green now also. Thanks again for the tips everyone! Soil and water test have been sent off so I'll know more soon.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Hello,

I had my tiftuf installed end of June. is it too early to scalp it down to 1 inch? Currently sitting at 3ish inches. After they laid it I let it get to high and never cut it back down. Any comments appreciated


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If it's well rooted and growing I wouldn't see any issues with scalping it.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)




----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

This is my current status which is looking decent but its not nearly as tight as I want. Will chopping It down to 1 inch and keeping it there help fill in? Also Once I do chop it down to I need to fertilize immediately. Currently watering M W F S for 24 mins @ 5am


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)




----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Aerial View


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Others will chime in I'm sure but I water my TT 2x a week for 100 minutes each time. I assume you have irrigation? Early am is correct but I believe you are watering too frequently. This time of year I mow at about 1.75 (not level). I also use TNex to slow vertical and drive horizontal growth. Give the watering a try first.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok Yes I can cut back to 2 times per week for grass.
- yes I have irrigation but this back patch is two different zones so I would need to run 2 consecutive 100 Minute cycles I suppose. Its soo hot In atlanta right now I figured it needed the extra watering since it is still new grass.

I will try TNEX how often are you applying? I have a service doing all other chemical/fertilizer so I guess im good there?


----------



## franktiberi (7 mo ago)

jferg said:


> This is my current status which is looking decent but its not nearly as tight as I want. Will chopping It down to 1 inch and keeping it there help fill in? Also Once I do chop it down to I need to fertilize immediately. Currently watering M W F S for 24 mins @ 5am


What are you cutting it at now? It looks really high. Are you getting much shade back there?


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Yes its very high. That is my fault right after they laid it the yard was a bit soggy because of rain so I waited too long to cut. It was mowed Monday, should I just rip the bandaid off and take it down to 1 or 1.5 on Thursday? It gets afternoon shade. But fairly full sun from about 11am to 4pm.

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## franktiberi (7 mo ago)

jferg said:


> Yes its very high. That is my fault right after they laid it the yard was a bit soggy because of rain so I waited too long to cut. It was mowed Monday, should I just rip the bandaid off and take it down to 1 or 1.5 on Thursday? It gets afternoon shade. But fairly full sun from about 11am to 4pm.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts


@Redtwin said scalp it, so go for it. You could do it in stages if you want to be super careful: cut to 2", then 1.5" a few days later, then 1"...

5 hours of sunlight is getting into shady territory for Bermuda; shade can cause it to start thinning and look leggy like that. Definitely do some reading on PGR to help with shade as others have suggested.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok thank you. I mean it gets sun as early as like 8:30am its just partial because of some trees. Same thing in the afternoon, by 5pm 1/3rd of the lawn is shaded by the house and fully shaded by 6pm. I will look into PGR and TNEX, Thanks!


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

jferg said:


> Ok Yes I can cut back to 2 times per week for grass.
> - yes I have irrigation but this back patch is two different zones so I would need to run 2 consecutive 100 Minute cycles I suppose. Its soo hot In atlanta right now I figured it needed the extra watering since it is still new grass.
> 
> I will try TNEX how often are you applying? I have a service doing all other chemical/fertilizer so I guess im good there?


To be clear on a couple points. If the grass is less than a couple months old, keep watering like you are. Then reduce to about 1 inch total per week, split in 2 waterings. My 100 minutes 2x per week is for my entire 6500 square feet, not per zone. Your irrigation output will be different.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok thank you for the clarification, I appreciate it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You should measure your irrigation by the inch, not by the minute. Do an irrigation audit (tuna can test) to see how much water you are putting down in 30 minutes then adjust from there to get 1 to 2 inches of water per week per zone in the heat of summer.

Back to the scalp... I would do the scalp now if you are going to do it and follow up with a light application of a balanced fertilizer like a 10-10-10 or a 13-13-13. Be sure to water it in and maintain at 1 to 2 inches of water per week. Your HRX will go down to .75" so it shouldn't be that hard of a scalp. Just collect all the clippings and start maintaining at the next level up (1 1/8" HOC) and it will look great in a couple of weeks. Mow it every third day whether it needs it or not.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Scalp it. I just got pissed off and scalped my tiftuf down to .275 and it should fill in again without issue in 2 weeks or less.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Scalp it. I just got pissed off and scalped my tiftuf down to .275 and it should fill in again without issue in 2 weeks or less.


Gotta love a good anger scalp to help relieve some frustration.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Highlife159 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Scalp it. I just got pissed off and scalped my tiftuf down to .275 and it should fill in again without issue in 2 weeks or less.
> ...


I ended up being a week late on my pgr and it was just frustrated. Off it goes! Now I won't have to mow for maybe a week.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Scalp in process! I'm on the 3rd to lowest setting on my HRX. Not sure what height that translates to.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)




----------



## franktiberi (7 mo ago)

Looks like you're still cutting pretty high.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

I'm going to come back with a reel on Friday. Just didn't want to do it all at once


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Third notch is 2", I believe. I'd keep going until you get to the first notch (.75"). Get angry as needed.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok should I do that today or wait? I just finished yard set at 3 rd notch?


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Also I noticed once I cut a bunch of lateral runners I'd I cut at .75 do I risk cutting those? Or it doesn't matter


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Do it all at once if you can to stress the turf the shortest period of time. It's sucks! Drink plenty of water and wear a big hat.

Cutting the runners is not an issue. You could take it to dirt if possible.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok good deal so all that stuff about not taking more than 1/3 of the leaf is BS


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jferg said:


> Ok good deal so all that stuff about not taking more than 1/3 of the leaf is BS


Well, no it's not BS when you are doing normal maintenance cuts regularly.

Occasionally with warm season grass you'll need to scalp back when it gets out of control and you reset the height. You obviously wouldn't want to continue to scalp your yard each time you cut. That's not healthy nor does it look great.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok yes makes sense, thanks for all the help here as you can tell I know very little.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok so this is all the way down. Y'all sure this isn't too much???


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

jferg said:


> Ok so this is all the way down. Y'all sure this isn't too much???


That's the way to do it. Rip the band aide off! If you are nervous, you could do just one section this low and do another section not so low. I'd be willing to bet in a few weeks you will wish you had taken it all down low.

A couple of good quotes I have heard regarding bermuda:

"In order to make it look really good, you have to occasionally make it look really bad."

"It's much easier to keep bermuda alive than it is to kill it."


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks good with the scalp. Do it all at once, it'll respond faster and baby steps don't do anything for you with Bermuda.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok here is final product I went 2nd to lowest because My yard is little bumpy in placed and did t want to dig into turn. Pretty short prob right at 1 inch. It rained right after I was done so I guess that's good.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)




----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Rain right after is shear perfection! I'd go at it from the opposite angle tomorrow at the same height. There's still a lot of green in those stalks so recovery should be quick.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Ok good deal I bought the Scott's 16 in. Manual Reel mower so I may try that tomorrow and see how it does


----------



## franktiberi (7 mo ago)

jferg said:


> Ok good deal I bought the Scott's 16 in. Manual Reel mower so I may try that tomorrow and see how it does


Did you hit it with the Scott's reel? How does it look?


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Not yet I opened it and it was missing screws. Headed to Home Depot now. Looks OK it has been overcast and scattered showered in atlanta since I did it. Going to pick up some 10-10-10 also and put that down tonight.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jferg said:


> Not yet I opened it and it was missing screws. Headed to Home Depot now. Looks OK it has been overcast and scattered showered in atlanta since I did it. Going to pick up some 10-10-10 also and put that down tonight.


Throw down the fertilizer after the next clean up.

If it makes you feel better here is sone tiftuf I just took down almost to dirt. It'll live, I do it every year, and it looks amazing from here till Christmas. You did an inch and will see quick results I'm sure, you'll see how well it makes the grass grow. Next year you will be online with the cultural practices.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

I think it's greening up😬😬😬. Just hit it with the Scott's reel on 2nd to lowest height. Will put down 10-10-10 tonight before irrigation runs Sunday morning.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Does it matter if there is a layer of mulched clippings. Do I need to rake those up?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jferg said:


> Does it matter if there is a layer of mulched clippings. Do I need to rake those up?


Yeah any large patches you would want to try and get up. Take your rotary over it and suck up any clumps you have left. The rain will take care of the rest for you.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

It's not large it's just a thin layer underneath the leave matted to the ground. I'll rake a bit. Just noticed it when looked close and picked at the turf


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Sorry for repetitive questions. Neighbor was telling me 10-10-10 could burn out the lawn?? what do I need to do here just make sure its watered in? Do I risk killing the grass by putting down 10-10-10?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Typically your 10-10-10 fertilizers are going to be all fast release. I would probably limit it to 5 lbs per 1000 sf per application and make sure you water it in well.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jferg said:


> Sorry for repetitive questions. Neighbor was telling me 10-10-10 could burn out the lawn?? what do I need to do here just make sure its watered in? Do I risk killing the grass by putting down 10-10-10?


Calculate enough for 1# of nitrogen per 1k of lawn. Don't apply it to wet grass and water it in after the application. You'll be fine.


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Update starting to green up. We haven't had as much sun as usual in atlanta


----------



## jferg (5 mo ago)

Update starting to look a lot better. Just needs to fill in now.


----------

